# giant mantids



## Kaddock (Jun 5, 2009)

So, I was having a discussion about mantids with one of my co-workers, and he said that he saw a documentary about giant mantises in south america or something... I looked it up and the largest recorded mantis was 18 inches in China. I am having trouble getting any more info on this.

My question: Where are these mantises? How do I get them? Where can you find out more info about them?

Also, what kind of mantis is this?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 5, 2009)

Kaddock said:


> So, I was having a discussion about mantids with one of my co-workers, and he said that he saw a documentary about giant mantises in south america or something... I looked it up and the largest recorded mantis was 18 inches in China. I am having trouble getting any more info on this.My question: Where are these mantises? How do I get them? Where can you find out more info about them?
> 
> Also, what kind of mantis is this?


Whaa? Where did you look this up? To the best of my knowledge, the largest known mantis is Ischnomantis gigas, from Africa, and that (female) only grows up to 17cm. Your monster would be over 2.5 times that size! If you do get some, I'll give you a double sawbuck for a pair, any time!


----------



## mantidian (Jun 5, 2009)

I wonder what it eats in the wild... maybe honets and guinea pigs??


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2009)

One in the pic looks like a chinese mantis which is often said to get 6" but actually isn't even really close.


----------



## massaman (Jun 5, 2009)

Toxodera denticulata

The largest mantis on record. 20 cm body, from Java


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 5, 2009)

massaman said:


> Toxodera denticulataThe largest mantis on record. 20 cm body, from Java


Yeah, I saw that mentioned here: http://bugsincyberspace.com/mantis.html Does anyone know if that site is accurate?

 :lol:


----------



## massaman (Jun 5, 2009)

Theopoma tosta is also supposed to be as big!


----------



## Nymphe (Jun 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Whaa? Where did you look this up? To the best of my knowledge, the largest known mantis is Ischnomantis gigas, from Africa, and that (female) only grows up to 17cm. Your monster would be over 2.5 times that size! If you do get some, I'll give you a double sawbuck for a pair, any time!


Which is probably because someone mixed up inches and cm there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]When I was a kid around 12 I seen a African female that was aroud 7" well over 6" with out wing and they feed her pinky mice :blink: . There was a pic in our loco :wacko: paper some years ago, of a African mantid eating a little brid somwhere in the mid-west, idk any more what it said.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Kaddock (Jun 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Whaa? Where did you look this up? To the best of my knowledge, the largest known mantis is Ischnomantis gigas, from Africa, and that (female) only grows up to 17cm. Your monster would be over 2.5 times that size! If you do get some, I'll give you a double sawbuck for a pair, any time!


Answers.com... lol, I should have known...

Has anyone here bread Toxodera denticulata? Or any other of the Toxoderini mantids? I am lusting after them!


----------



## bassist (Jun 5, 2009)

Kaddock said:


> Answers.com... lol, I should have known... Has anyone here bread Toxodera denticulata? Or any other of the Toxoderini mantids? I am lusting after them!


No


----------



## Kaddock (Jun 5, 2009)

bassist said:


> No


I know you're holding out on me Tommy!!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 5, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> Which is probably because someone mixed up inches and cm there.


You caught that, huh!


----------

